# Building a 20g sump need to buy glass



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

So I just picked up a 75 gallon tank from a friend who neglected to advise me the bottom corner is drilled. So there is are 2 holes with no pipes currently connected.

So I'm thinking, I'll build a sump. 

I found a bunch of DIY instructions online, but I'm trying to determine where I can buy some glass to section off the sump.

Any suggestions?

Also, I'd like to use bio balls with a drip tray. I see some people use those rubbermaid drawers. I'm thinking I want to use filter floss, bio balls, drip into ceramic rings. I'd also like to have a refugium in there where I'll include my heater.

Does this sound correct?

First time attempting such a thing.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Buy glass at a local glass shop. Check in the Yellow pages. Glass is pretty cheap for the type you are looking for. They will cut it to your exact dimensions for a small fee.

Alternatively, unless you are getting a large number of microbubbles coming out of your sump pump, you don't really need any baffles or sump divisions at all.


----------

